# Problem z emerge kde

## bloom

Witam,

proszę o pomoc - jestem raczej nowy w gentoo.

Postawiłem gentoo, emerge system - wszystko aktualne, postawione X - działają, nawet z driverem dla nVidia geforce - odpala się i jest OK.

Problem: podczas emerge kde (albo kdebase) występuje błąd. Nie mam "przy sobie" dokładnego komunikatu, ale error mówi, że nie może znaleźć jakiegoś pliku z qt (coś w stylu ".... qt/3/qt...lo seems to be moved). Czyli jakby jakiś plik QT był nie tam, gdzie należy. No i kompilacja KDE się wywala i nie chce mi to działać.

W USE mam m.in. "X kde qt -gtk -gnome alsa -oss"

używam kernela 2.6.1, mam athlon-xp z 256 mb ram, na asus a7v266-c, nvidia geforce.

Intalacja jest nowa, tak więc nie miałem wcześniej żadnego KDE ani GNOME, nic.

Proszę o info,  gdzie może być problem.

----------

## Yarecki

Bez dokladnego komunikatu o bledzie raczej nikt Ci nie pomoze.

Zawsze mozesz zrobic emerge sync i sprobowac ponownie. Moze to tylko problem z nieswiezym ebuild'em i problem sam sie rozwiaze.

----------

## bloom

 *Yarecki wrote:*   

> Bez dokladnego komunikatu o bledzie raczej nikt Ci nie pomoze.
> 
> Zawsze mozesz zrobic emerge sync i sprobowac ponownie. Moze to tylko problem z nieswiezym ebuild'em i problem sam sie rozwiaze.

 

OK. Dokładny komunikat podam jak wrócę do domu (jakoś wieczorem czasu polskiego). Czy gdzieś znajdę log emerge'a, po jego "wywaleniu się" ?

Natomiast nie jest to sprawa "emerge sync" bo to też robiłem przed "emerge kde[base]", czyli ebuild'y były fresh. No i nie mieszałem z akceptowaniem pakietów ~x86, czyli ściągam tylko stable.

EDIT: Znalazłem opis problemu i (chyba) rozwiązanie w 'globalnym' forum:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=136531

Tak więc prawdopodobnie problem jest rozwiązany - jak dotrę do domu będę walczył zgodnie ze wskazówkami developerów z tego wątku. Niemniej dziękuję zainteresowanym.

----------

